# Anyone read 2000AD...?



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2010)

If you do, you should know the 'Slaine' storyline. There's a female character in that who is a photographed character then photoshopped into the animation. She's my nextdoor neighbour  The animator guy lives in my town and she knew him and he asked her to pose for some episodes.

That's all, as you were.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

2000AD?

Not for years, but used to love it. Cool story, though.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

"...and the award for most irrelevant post of November goes to..."


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought it was cool to live nextdoor to a character in my fav childhood comic. Plus I thought it might bring out readers from the wordwork, I've often wondered how that comic faired these days. Excuse me for having an interest in something.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember the very first Slaine strip, Pat Mills missus drew it. Bellardinelli and McMahon took over duties and then Glen Fabry came along... felt the stories kind of lost it when Bisley(?) got all wanky with the art but still read on for a few years. Haven't really collected the mag since the end of Zenith.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

200AD - Was that a Slaine-specific publication, with a more useful date than 2000AD?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> "...and the award for most irrelevant post of November goes to..."


 
This one?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> "...and the award for most irrelevant post of November goes to..."


 
An OP cannot be irrelevant, cos there are no previous posts to for it to be relevant to.

It's a cool story. One of my neighbours was Dr Who Assistant Wendy Padbury.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to have the first 200 issues!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

Maggot said:


> An OP cannot be irrelevant, cos there are no previous posts to for it to be relevant to.
> 
> It's a cool story. One of my neighbours was Dr Who Assistant Wendy Padbury.


 
One of our neighbour's many years ago used to date Frazier Hines.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to go to school with a kid who was in one of the photo stories in Eagle when it was relaunched in the early 80's 

I used to love 2000AD too. Strontium Dog FTW.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2010)

souljacker said:


> I used to go to school with a kid who was in one of the photo stories in Eagle when it was relaunched in the early 80's


 
Smokey & Thunderbolt (the kids' football one)? Or Doomlord, or Joe Soap? As long as it wasn't one of the crappy 'silent' Fred tableaux.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a little poem I wrote about 2000AD printed in it once. Lost the copy of it I had  it was around #1039 ish


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> Smokey & Thunderbolt (the kids' football one)? Or Doomlord, or Joe Soap? As long as it wasn't one of the crappy 'silent' Fred tableaux.


 
God, those photo stories were rubbish, wonder why they went with that format?

I also bought Starlord, Tornado and later Scream and Speed. In between my Marvel & DC fixations...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> I thought it was cool to live nextdoor to a character in my fav childhood comic. Plus I thought it might bring out readers from the wordwork, I've often wondered how that comic faired these days. Excuse me for having an interest in something.



Why not just start a thread saying "Who reads 2000AD?"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps they had a specific point beyond just "have you read 2000AD" that they wanted to make?

Oh. Wait...

Meanwhile, your balanced and well-thought out critique has certainly added a whole mass of value, huh?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

I had letters published in both 2000AD and The Eagle. I too remember Doomlord and the other photo-strips. I also know someone who, to their eternal shame, appeared in a Bunty photo-love story 

jer, re: Zenith, did you ever see the episode that dissappeared? I think it was Ep 10, after Peter defeated Iok Sotot and before they reintroduced the hippykids. Or something, it was bloody annoying at the time.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry, I was under the impression that the thread was just a vehicle for some lame ass claim to fame about having lived next door to some chick who herped the derp for some herpy derp. Silly me.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Sorry, I was under the impression that the thread was just a vehicle for some lame ass claim to fame about having lived next door to some chick who herped the derp for some herpy derp. Silly me.


 
Thanks for coming.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, wait, I knew this women that had a dog that once ran away and got stuck in a fence that was creosoted by a man that used run a pub where Gary Barlows Dad used to drink! Does anyone go to the pub? Pubs are cool.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

That's some rapier wit going on just there. It's like watching Madonna in that James Bond film.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Madonna was in James Bond!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Madonna was in James Bond!?


 
Yup - "Die Another Day". She was shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, the one with the Jaguars sliding about on Ice. She did the theme music and has a 2 minute bit part.

Die Another Day, that's the one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, the one with the Jaguars sliding about on Ice. She did the theme music and has a 2 minute bit part.
> 
> Die Another Day, that's the one.


 
Toby Stephens made quite a good baddie in it


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I had letters published in both 2000AD and The Eagle. I too remember Doomlord and the other photo-strips. I also know someone who, to their eternal shame, appeared in a Bunty photo-love story
> 
> jer, re: Zenith, did you ever see the episode that dissappeared? I think it was Ep 10, after Peter defeated Iok Sotot and before they reintroduced the hippykids. Or something, it was bloody annoying at the time.


 
There was an issue that never made delivery to Ireland, or at least any of the comic shops/newsagents I'd fequent. I bought it a year later over here. I remember further back when IPC or whoever it was didn't print the comic for what seemed like months back in 78 or 79!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Toby Stephens made quite a good baddie in it


 
The best bit was the solar-cannon superweapon thingy. Orbital bombardment FTW!

jer - probably the same issue. I had _exactly_ the same thing happen with a copy of Eagle one week, and it was a really big plot development week in Dan Dare. Grrrr.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - "Die Another Day". She was shit.



Well fuck my old boots. I did not know that. Shit maybe but I bet she looked all right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> jer - probably the same issue. I had _exactly_ the same thing happen with a copy of Eagle one week, and it was a really big plot development week in Dan Dare. Grrrr.


 
I never really cared for DD in the 80s Eagle, I loved the Gibbons DD in 2000AD (even with the silly power glove) and got to appreciate the 50s Dare and of course, later we got the Grant Morrison version in Revolver.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Well fuck my old boots. I did not know that. Shit maybe but I bet she looked all right.


 
Yeah she didn't look bad! She was wearing some kind of tight leather get up...and had rather nice hair


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah she didn't look bad! She was wearing some kind of tight leather get up...and had rather nice hair









Bloody hell. I'll have to rent that. Is she a baddy?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Well fuck my old boots. I did not know that. Shit maybe but I bet she looked all right.


 
So long as you don't look at _the hands_. They are about 10,000 years older than the rest of her body.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to read it quite a lot. Rogue Trooper, Nemesis the Warlock...


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I used to read it quite a lot. Rogue Trooper, Nemesis the Warlock...


 
Never saw the appeal of RT. Venus Bluegenes, on the other hand...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> So long as you don't look at _the hands_. They are about 10,000 years older than the rest of her body.


 
Well. It does appear that she's wearing gloves so hopefully I won't have to look at her talons.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to love Judge Dredd, Strontium Dog and Flesh (cool idea about the dinosaurs becoming extinct because we went back in time and killed them all for meat), oh and Future Shock. My neighbour, who now is in Slaine, had never heard of 2000ad before and didn't even know about the film of Judge Dredd, and she ends up in the blaady thing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> My neighbour, who now is in Slaine, had never heard of 2000ad before and didn't even know about the film of Judge Dredd, and she ends up in the blaady thing.


 
To be fair, the JD film is a bit ropey. Robocop was much better.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> Never saw the appeal of RT. Venus Bluegenes, on the other hand...


 
Rogue Trooper went through a massive redesign late 80's that upset a lot of people who said that it detracted from the purity that made Friday so appealing. They souped up all his gear to make him look more hard core. Personally I was quite happy with it because the new series was drawn by Colin MacNeil who was my all time favorite 2000AD artist.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 22, 2010)

Links please of your friends pic.  Or I'm going up to 4 on yer!


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Links please of your friends pic.  Or I'm going up to 4 on yer!


 
Nice. I always thought that Clint Eastwood would've been brilliant as Dread in a movie adaption of the Dead Man Walking series.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Bloody hell. I'll have to rent that. Is she a baddy?


 
Mmmm....that isn't exactly the outfit she wears in the movie, she is a bit more covered up than that!


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm....that isn't exactly the outfit she wears in the movie, she is a bit more covered up than that!


 
It doesn't look like your typical fencing outfit, I agree. I would watch more fencing if it was though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> God, those photo stories were rubbish, wonder why they went with that format?



They weren't that bad, actually. It was a bold attempt to push forward UK juvenile titles at the onset of the long period of decay which struck British comics throughout the 80s that partially worked. 

_Eagle_ provided a more mainstream harbour for much of the freelance talent which had been instrumental in the creation of _Battle_, _Action_, _2000AD_ and _Starlord_ and in the reinvention of _Valiant_ etc, successfully built up sufficient media interest for its launch (with 'Return Of The Mekon', plus the whole photo strip 'gimmick' - one that had already proved pretty successful in girls' comics and teen mags), and gently pushed boundaries for what a (then) modern anthology weekly title could be.

Whilst the photostrip schtick may not have wholly worked (capturing action like football is very difficult), 'Doomlord' proved a popular story and translated well to strip form; 'Joe Soap' was witty; 'Sgt Streetwise' was a nice twist on the solve-a-mystery strip; and even though I hated it, 'Fred' was a decent stab at going for purely visual story telling.

And there were good drawn strips too - 'The Return Of The Mekon' was a bold recasting of the DD story, adding a more epic feel than the original post-war Christian pilot of the future stories, and with excellent full colour artwork from Gerry Embleton. 'The Tower King' was a very good quality post-apocalypse yarn.

Whilst the high quality paper and printing only lasted a year before things went back to the standard rough-cut newsprint rag IPC favoured back then, in terms of characters, mix of features, editorial stringency and commitment to its readers, the new _Eagle_ was a success. Cheers to Barrie Tomlinson and the team.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Rogue Trooper went through a massive redesign late 80's that upset a lot of people who said that it detracted from the purity that made Friday so appealing. They souped up all his gear to make him look more hard core. Personally I was quite happy with it because the new series was drawn by Colin MacNeil who was my all time favorite 2000AD artist.


 
I kind of lost track of which Rogue they had at that time, tbh. They messed up Robo Hunter as well. Became well trashy and far removed from original.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> I kind of lost track of which Rogue they had at that time, tbh. They messed up Robo Hunter as well. Became well trashy and far removed from original.


 
Did you see what they did with Joey Pineapples character in 'Seven Heads for Hekate'!. Never forgave them for that. Uncalled for.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Links please of your friends pic.  Or I'm going up to 4 on yer!


 
I did try to find it but all google images of Slaine seem to be of the main character, she's playing some woman who slaine seems to be protecting or something, I haven't properly read the story just saw her pics - I'll try again an see if I can post up.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2010)

Johnny Depp visit Alan Moores house on saturday- 2 doors down from my bro. 

Anyway, sinister and Dexter ftw


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Nice. I always thought that Clint Eastwood would've been brilliant as Dread



Yeah, and at one point you could've done a film across more than one time-span by having Harrison Ford as a younger Dredd.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Johnny Depp visit Alan Moores house on saturday- 2 doors down from my bro.


 
Did you call round to borrow some sugar?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Did you call round to borrow some sugar?


 
No, that bird that posed for that artist who drew that woman in that Slain story in that 2000AD comic took it all.


----------



## starfish (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> I never really cared for DD in the 80s Eagle, I loved the Gibbons DD in 2000AD (even with the silly power glove) and got to appreciate the 50s Dare and of course, later we got the Grant Morrison version in *Revolver*.



Wow, so someone else bought that too. I thought i was the only one. Didnt last long did it.

Used to love 2000AD, still got loads of copies. I liked Bisleys version of Slaine.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

'Hewligans Haircut' FTW


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> and of course, later we got the Grant Morrison version in Revolver.


 
Where the Mekon teamed up with Thatcher IIRC!


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Maggot said:


> It's a cool story. One of my neighbours was Dr Who Assistant Wendy Padbury.


 
Gorgeous she was. Not a great character to play, but actually a much better actress than she got to show in Dr Who.


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 22, 2010)

jer said:


> To be fair, the JD film is a bit ropey. Robocop was much better.


 
More than a bit ropey.

I was lucky enough to be in the same room as Pat Mills when he learned that Stallone was going to play Dredd. I've never seen as extreme a look of horror on anyone's face. Then he realised that with Stallone in the role he'd be bound to take the helmet off. The resulting facial expression has scarred me psychologically for life.

To be fair the film wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, but they really didn't get the point, it's just that enough storyline came through from the comic to prevent it being completely 100% kack.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> 'Hewligans Haircut' FTW


 
I loved it at the time but I re-read it about 10 years ago and it's shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> it's just that enough storyline came through from the comic to prevent it being completely 100% kack.


 
I'm not sure it did. Well not enough to stop it being 100% kack anyway.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm just reading through the Alan Moore Future Shocks compilation. I would have absolutely loved that when I was 12. Why did I used to buy Whizzer and Chips?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to read Warlord.

Not very cool (not cool at all in fact), I know.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Bradley the Sprog, one of my all time favourite 2000AD characters.

And of course:


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> More than a bit ropey.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be in the same room as Pat Mills when he learned that Stallone was going to play Dredd. I've never seen as extreme a look of horror on anyone's face. Then he realised that with Stallone in the role he'd be bound to take the helmet off. The resulting facial expression has scarred me psychologically for life.
> 
> To be fair the film wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, but they really didn't get the point, it's just that enough storyline came through from the comic to prevent it being completely 100% kack.



The Dread movie was shocking but I don't honestly think that anyone was expecting anything good to come from it. I do beleive that they some how managed to squeeze Hammerstein from ABC Warriors in it. Excuse me? Hammerstien in Megacity one? I don't think so.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I loved it at the time but I re-read it about 10 years ago and it's shit.


 
The artwork and colouring was amazing.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Bradley the Sprog, one of my all time favourite 2000AD characters.
> 
> And of course:


 
Cool, ACE trucking.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Bradley the Sprog, one of my all time favourite 2000AD characters.


 
One of my least favorite. Terrible crap drawn really badly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> The Dread movie was shocking but I don't honestly think that anyone was expecting anything good to come from it. I do beleive that they some how managed to squeeze Hammerstein from ABC Warriors in it. Excuse me? Hammerstien in Megacity one? I don't think so.


 
Same timeline.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 23, 2010)

Time for my zarjazz picture of Dredd!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2010)

a weak-chinned PC judge. I bet you spent your 3 quid on flowers.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 23, 2010)

Though he is quite a fey looking judge I'll grant you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Same timeline.


 
Indeed old Hammerstein survives thousands of years beyond Mega City into the time of Nemesis and Torquemada...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Time for my zarjazz picture of Dredd!


 
I sent those bastards about twenty odd pictures and they never printed one. I did one of a Crunchie bar dressed up like Rogue Trooper that said 'Thank Crunchie it's Friday'. I was sure it would get printed. Nothing. It was good too. I also drew a computer game character that blended Mario and Sonic called 'Maronic' for a 'Computer and Video Games' (CVG) magazine competition and won a Superfamicom (SNES) with Super Mario World that had just been released in the UK. That was the happiest day of my life. 2000AD can go fuck themselves.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I sent those bastards about twenty odd pictures and they never printed one. I did one of a Crunchie bar dressed up like Rogue Trooper that said 'Thank Crunchie it's Friday'. I was sure it would get printed. Nothing. It was good too. I also drew a computer game character that blended Mario and Sonic called 'Maronic' for a 'Computer and Video Games' (CVG) magazine competition and won a Superfamicom (SNES) with Super Mario World that had just been released in the UK. That was the happiest day of my life. 2000AD can go fuck themselves.


 
I got a few letters published in Judge Dredd The Megazine; sent in scripts and ideas, chatted with Dave Bishop (I think) but I ended up missing out on my lifelong ambition


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Time for my zarjazz picture of Dredd!


 
I think i have that one.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2010)

Have we all seen the pic of Karl Urban as the new Dredd?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Have we all seen the pic of Karl Urban as the new Dredd?


 
What the hell kind of faggoty shoulder pad is that!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> What the hell kind of faggoty shoulder pad is that!


 
One entirely consistent with the original Dredd designs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> What the hell kind of faggoty shoulder pad is that!


 
Kind of looks like the original Carlos Ezquerra design. 

Here drawn in ep 1 by McMahon





The stylized cartoon drawings cannot realistically be made to look anything other than daft if done live action.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 23, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Have we all seen the pic of Karl Urban as the new Dredd?



"I'm a judge not a doctor damnit!"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

A Rookie Anderson appears to be in it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

She's not blonde. Cassandra is blonde. And has a wedge-type fringe cut.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> She's not blonde. Cassandra is blonde. And has a wedge-type fringe cut.


 
I reckon they can change things like that in movies. Actually I think a lot of people are putting 2 & 2 together. I think she has been cast but nobody has actually confirmed as who and the only other information is that Dredd will be tailed by a telepathic rookie judge.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Could be Kit Agee, in a geek-nod. I hope not tho, cos Kit dies when she's made a vessel of the Dark Judges during Necropolis. It was ver. sad. She was a little hottie.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> One entirely consistent with the original Dredd designs.


 
Yeah and there was a reason they changed. It was faggoty.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

ignore. nothing to see.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 23, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> One entirely consistent with the original Dredd designs.


I think it's pretty cool - looks like a half-way point between modern riot police gear and the original Ezquerra design.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> It was faggoty.


 
You mean like the meatballs or is this a homosexual issue for you?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Could be Kit Agee, in a geek-nod. I hope not tho, cos Kit dies when she's made a vessel of the Dark Judges during Necropolis. It was ver. sad. She was a little hottie.


 

Is she the one they did a little story about anderson (or was it dredd?) taking her round the streets as a rookie?


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think i have that one.


It was in this one...







I quite liked the Sly Dredd; it looked good and the Lawmaster chase was cool.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I sent those bastards about twenty odd pictures and they never printed one. I did one of a Crunchie bar dressed up like Rogue Trooper that said 'Thank Crunchie it's Friday'. I was sure it would get printed. Nothing. It was good too.



Know we know why you didn't like this thread to start with.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You mean like the meatballs or is this a homosexual issue for you?


 
Like the meatballs. It looks like someone has placed a large faggot on his shoulder and the flattened it down.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Know we know why you didn't like this thread to start with.


 
No, quite the opposite actually. It's a great topic. I just didn't like the way the OP was abusing it to make some absolutely God awful name drop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Did you call round to borrow some sugar?


 
I was working- someone rang up to confirm that J-Depp had been confirmed in the area by unrelated witnesses but then later text to say it was actually the pirates of the carribean statue outside of that gadget shop just off market square.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> It was in this one...


 
Yeah I got that one.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> It was in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEMESIS THE FUCKING WARLOCK. When are they going to do a film of that, eh?

There was a copy of one of the stories knocking around in my primary school art department. I read and re-read it obsessively, not having the faintest fucking clue what was going on in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2010)

It was great but kind of shit after O'neil stopped drawing it. 
Did you know that the first part of the gothic empire (the bit drawn by oneil) was the first Nemesis draw after comic rock before the other 3 previous  'books'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 28, 2017)

++ ++ ++ ++ ++

In case anyone is interested, to celebrate the announcement of the forthcoming new Rogue Trooper Redux game, Rebellion are offering all four volumes of the digital version of the original Rogue Trooper stories for only £4.99 each - that's under twenty quid for nearly 1,500 pages of Gerry Finley-Day, Dave Gibbons, Jesus Redondo, Brett Ewins, Cam Kennedy, Chris Weston et al.

They're also offering volume one in paperback for a tenner (this edition often goes for silly money on Amazon).

https://shop.2000ad.com/catalogue/GRN366


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry to bump; I didn't realise Brett Ewins had passed over 2 years ago. Another one of my favorite artists on the comic. Was a regular at Hanwell's Viaduct, a decent Fullers pub.


----------



## Spod (Oct 26, 2017)

What a shame, I liked his Dredd work and 'Bad Company' was very dark but one of my favourites as a kid.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2017)

Spod said:


> What a shame, I liked his Dredd work and 'Bad Company' was very dark but one of my favourites as a kid.



Some memorable stuff for sure


----------



## Spod (Oct 26, 2017)

slightly ashamed to admit that Judge Anderson had a bit of an impact on me as a pubescent lad


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2017)

Spod said:


> slightly ashamed to admit that Judge Anderson had a bit of an impact on me as a pubescent lad



I was the same with Venus Bluegenes!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I was the same with Venus Bluegenes!


Maze Dumoir and Halo Jones for me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maze Dumoir and Halo Jones for me.


 
The latter was one of the greatest stories in that comic. The former rings a bell... was it like Tyranny Rex?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> The latter was one of the greatest stories in that comic. The former rings a bell... was it like Tyranny Rex?


Two episode story that I think was intended to become a series. Maze was a hard arse spy with skills. Also drawn by Ian Gibson. It was like a sex reversed James bond in space. I left 2000ad waaay before tyranny rex.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 26, 2017)

Spod said:


> slightly ashamed to admit that Judge Anderson had a bit of an impact on me as a pubescent lad


That's what the colleague I had a crush on looked like (really).


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 8, 2018)

elevendayempire said:


> NEMESIS THE FUCKING WARLOCK. When are they going to do a film of that, eh?
> 
> There was a copy of one of the stories knocking around in my primary school art department. I read and re-read it obsessively, not having the faintest fucking clue what was going on in it.


They should also make a Rogue Trooper movie - and that Mean Arena thing would also make a good flick.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

I recently started up a subscription to 2000AD again.  Download it onto my tablet every week.  It's decent.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2018)

tommers said:


> I recently started up a subscription to 2000AD again.  Download it onto my tablet every week.  It's decent.



Is there any superhero versus Lovecraftian aliens in it, otherwise, nah


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Is there any superhero versus Lovecraftian aliens in it, otherwise, nah



At the moment it's Bad Company, ABC Warriors, Dredd, Savage and something Sun. 

I'm sure somebody'll be along soon to fight Cthulhu.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2018)

tommers said:


> At the moment it's Bad Company, ABC Warriors, Dredd, Savage and something Sun.
> 
> I'm sure somebody'll be along soon to fight Cthulhu.



Without googling, I'm guessing it's Milligan writing BC, Mills for ABC and Wagner for JD and I have no idea what Savage is... who's taken over from Brett Ewins on BC art duty?


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Without googling, I'm guessing it's Milligan writing BC, Mills for ABC and Wagner for JD and I have no idea what Savage is... who's taken over from Brett Ewins on BC art duty?


You're right except for Dredd. That's written by somebody called Michael Carroll.

And the artist for BC is "Rufus Dayglo"


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2018)

Pat Mills is also doing Savage atm which is a continuation of Invasion in Volgan-occupied Berlin.  Proper old fashioned b&w art, not bad.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Pat Mills is also doing Savage atm which is a continuation of Invasion in Volgan-occupied Berlin.  Proper old fashioned b&w art, not bad.


I liked the summary. He's a lorry driver who stopped the volgan invasion and is then sent to Berlin as a spy. Unfortunately he can't stop himself going on multiple killing sprees so his cover is blown.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Who's got a scan of Abelard Snazz's strip where he's in California and everyone has to 'jog for their lives"?








> *"The Multi-Storey Mind Mellows Out!"*
> Six million years later, Abelard Snazz is rescued from the Dimension of Bleak Desolation by a pair of hippies working for Amnesty Intergalactic. Snazz is rescued just before he can use a giant crane to make the final turn to solve the giant Rubik’s Cube – it took Snazz twelve thousand years to mine enough metal to build the crane, and another thirty thousand years to actually build it. The hippies take Snazz back to Earth, which has enjoyed a utopian existence ever since California won World War 26. Snazz is dismayed that Earth has become such a “technological paradise” that there is nothing left for him to invent. However, he soon hits upon the idea of creating robot tennis players to replace human players. The hippies of City Hall agree that making tennis purely a spectator sport would make the game more “mellow” and more of a “communal sharing experience.” Snazz duly creates robot tennis players, gigantic enough to be seen by huge crowds. Snazz explains that the robots are highly skilled at tennis because they have been programmed with the personalities of great 20th century tennis players. Unfortunately, one of the robots has the personality of John McEnroe, and after arguing with the tennis umpire during a match, the robot loses its temper and begins to destroy the stadium. The humans run for their lives, and punish Snazz by attempting to drown him in the city’s giant Jacuzzi.



Abelard Snazz - Wikipedia


----------



## InfoBurner (Feb 8, 2018)

tommers said:


> I liked the summary. He's a lorry driver who stopped the volgan invasion and is then sent to Berlin as a spy. Unfortunately he can't stop himself going on multiple killing sprees so his cover is blown.



I quite like the idea that Savage is now a principled estate agent, preventing the Volgans from bulk buying, high rise properties in desirable areas.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

'2000 AD' To Feature All-Female Special Issue This Summer

All woman issue coming in the Summer.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 18, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> They should also make a Rogue Trooper movie - and that Mean Arena thing would also make a good flick.


Rogue Trooper movie looks like it’s going to happen.
New Duncan Jones film project announced


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2018)

For some reason it's been on my mind lately. I've been re buying old progs, bought a couple of books on its history, and just watched the documentary. 
Not sure how I feel about a rogue trooper film. It would need a complete reworking to take it away from an episodic 80s comic series.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 18, 2018)

It's Duncan Jones, so I'll watch it for that. Still not sold on RT as a cinematic character, when there is such a treasure trove of tales to be told.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> For some reason it's been on my mind lately. I've been re buying old progs, bought a couple of books on its history, and just watched the documentary.
> Not sure how I feel about a rogue trooper film. It would need a complete reworking to take it away from an episodic 80s comic series.



Who would you cast as rogue trooper and can we have some centaur genetic cavalry


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

Have to say RT has never been one of my favourite strips. Maybe I can to it too late but these days it seems full of cliches. That said simpler story might lend itself to a film translation


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Who would you cast as rogue trooper and can we have some centaur genetic cavalry


I'm honestly not interested enough in the character to care.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's Duncan Jones, so I'll watch it for that. Still not sold on RT as a cinematic character, when there is such a treasure trove of tales to be told.


I'd love to see zenith. 
Early mills and O'Neil nemesis.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd love to see zenith.
> Early mills and O'Neil nemesis.



Always been up for that. With the tech and all that, it could be done. I'd go as far as to include Bryan Talbot's work on Nemesis, when he took over artwork on book 4, the Gothic Empire.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 18, 2018)

This looks a bit familiar, as in rip-off


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2018)

should do a slaine film instead. With jason moamoa as slaine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Have to say RT has never been one of my favourite strips. Maybe I can to it too late but these days it seems full of cliches.


redsquirrel is Spiked Takes and I claim my Hobnob


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> should do a slaine film instead. With jason moamoa as slaine


There was a plan to do a Slaine film.  Indie film maker, but I don't think it got off the ground.  I could email the guy, come to think of it.  if I remember.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

50% off Rogue collections at the moment:

2000 AD Shop


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jul 19, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> If you do, you should know the 'Slaine' storyline. There's a female character in that who is a photographed character then photoshopped into the animation. She's my nextdoor neighbour  The animator guy lives in my town and she knew him and he asked her to pose for some episodes.
> 
> That's all, as you were.


 
My m8`s dog was called Slaine . Annoying little shit. We accidentally dropped a metal girder on it`s head (honestly...we where converting a barn) . He then buried it where the outside gas was going to go so two weeks later somebody... me has to dig it up all manky.. in the moonlight... and he burns it on this massive pire of ash .... nutter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2018)

Free Rogue primer:

http://content.2000ad.com/roguetrooperprimer.pdf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2018)

Currently 50% off all (well, 17 out of 18!) Sláine collections at the Rebellion store!

2000 AD Shop


----------



## Spod (Aug 29, 2018)

At the Green Man festival the other weekend I was loitering waiting for my group when three blokes walk past me. One clocks my Dredd t-shirt and asks "Are you into Dredd? These two are 2000AD artists" so met Simon Davis and his colleague. Unassuming nice guys - seemed a bit sheepish at their mate pointing them out to me but glad he did.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 1, 2018)

Carlos Ezquerra takes The Long Walk.
 
Lung cancer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2018)

Bums

I remember my first 2000ad and his art on the Moses Quest. I marveled at the art, and just stared at it. He was one of the golden era  big guns.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> This looks a bit familiar, as in rip-off


What the fuck? That's ridiculous


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2018)

Even the story is a complete rip off of zenith too! The books are even called phases.

Zephyr: Phase One by Warren Hately


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2018)

Been reading about the author, and when asked for his inspiration he never mentions zenith, even though it's clearly ripped off. He does say using celebrities like the Beatles (Morrison alsoadid this but didnt use any actual names) may get him into legal action, ha.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2018)

There's a fanmade Red Dragon story by KevLev out there


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 2, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Carlos Ezquerra takes The Long Walk.
> Lung cancer


Shit, loved his art.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2018)

Really good Dredd story at the moment.  Brink is great as well.

INTERVIEW: Rob Williams and Henry Flint on Judge Dredd: The Small House


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2018)

tommers said:


> Really good Dredd story at the moment.  Brink is great as well.
> 
> INTERVIEW: Rob Williams and Henry Flint on Judge Dredd: The Small House



Interwebz seems to be going wild for ‘The Small House’ innit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2018)

Anyway, no one else going to mention this?

Judge Dredd Owner Rebellion Sets Up $100 Million U.K. Film and TV Studio (EXCLUSIVE)

'Mini-Disney': Judge Dredd publisher to open UK film and TV studios


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 27, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Anyway, no one else going to mention this?


from the official press release :


> Margot James, Minister for Digital and the Creative Industries:  "I'm delighted to see one of the UK’s leading independent video game developers branching further into film and TV with this ambitious studio investment in Oxfordshire.  This is yet another vote of confidence in our world-leading creative industries and the government is committed to stimulating creativity, broadening opportunities and securing even more growth for this booming sector.”


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Interwebz seems to be going wild for ‘The Small House’ innit



Last part out today


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2018)

Still trying to get Nate to give away his fathers boxes of 2000AD comics, which apparently he isn't even that into 

(And no his father isn't dead, if he was that would be understandable - he went to australia with his new wife and children and left no forwarding address and hasn't been heard from in years - if anything happened to Nate, I would have absolutely no idea how to get in contact with his father (or even whether he would care), perhaps I would contact the US embassy in Australia).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> Last part out today


What's it about?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's it about?





Spoiler



It's a continuation of a story that started after Judge Cal (which was in the 80s I think) and then carried on in Trifecta.

Essentially there is a Judge, called Judge Smiley, who was set up to run black ops in order to safeguard the city.  He has been living in the walls of the Grand Hall of Justice since Cal, pulling strings, ordering assassinations of opponents etc.  Trifecta brings three separate stories together, and Smiley stops an attempted coup with the help of Dredd, and a couple of Wally Squad Judges - Jack Point and Dirty Frank.

This story picks that up with Dredd realising that Smiley is going beyond the law and going into direct conflict against him.

It looks at what is justifiable in order to save something, what the judges actually are, why they exist.  Is Dredd's moral certainty something that can survive real life decisions?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2018)

SPOILER TAGS


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> SPOILER TAGS


Not really. Literally the first episode. Trifecta is 6 years old. But I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Lurdan (May 18, 2019)

Pat Mills talks Rebellion and royalties.


WHAT PRICE THE 'CROWN JEWELS'? £129! - Millsverse


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2020)

Never read comics, only passing awareness of 2000ad characters, but just watched the Dredd (2012) film which I thought was excellent (though probably not as faithful in characterisation as some 2000ad fans might want), and it led me on to double bill with








						Future Shock! The Story of 2000AD (2014) - IMDb
					

Future Shock! The Story of 2000AD: Directed by Paul Goodwin. With Dan Abnett, Geoff Barrow, Emma Beeby, Karen Berger. Documentary covering the highs and lows of 2000AD's history, from its inception after the demise of Action to the present day.




					www.imdb.com
				



Nearly 2hr long 2000ad documentary, which was also very good. Theres a torrent of it out there. Recommend



DaveCinzano said:


> Anyway, no one else going to mention this?
> 
> Judge Dredd Owner Rebellion Sets Up $100 Million U.K. Film and TV Studio (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 'Mini-Disney': Judge Dredd publisher to open UK film and TV studios


anyone know if they've made anything to watch yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Never read comics, only passing awareness of 2000ad characters, but just watched the Dredd (2012) film which I thought was excellent (though probably not as faithful in characterisation as some 2000ad fans might want), and it led me on to double bill with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dredd film is rather good and a distinct improvement on the 90s version with Sly Stallone. The doc you mentioned, is also fascinating, esp for fans and long term readers of the comics.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Never read comics, only passing awareness of 2000ad characters, but just watched the Dredd (2012) film which I thought was excellent (though probably not as faithful in characterisation as some 2000ad fans might want), and it led me on to double bill with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a childhood reader the documentary was excellent, didn't think it would have been so interesting for a non reader. I also recommend pat mills and Steve McManus books on the subject.
The dread film was about as close to a enclosed short dread story as one could probably hope for.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As a childhood reader the documentary was excellent, didn't think it would have been so interesting for a non reader.


its all important countercultural stuff, and theres a lot to admire. internal working politics is interesting too. and of course it has had a larger cultural impact than they expected. I do admire the artwork particularly and the cynical and satirical attitude - im a fan basically, but without doing the actual reading bit!

I guess one reason ive never even got close to getting into comics is i never saw them for sale growing up. Not sure id have spent my hard earned pennies on them if i did tbh - all pocket money went on sacred cassette tapes. Did get into RPGs for about 2 years, but my neighbour was the driving force behind that. There was an RPG called Paranoia that probably was as close to 2000AD culture i got. Oh and I read Freak Brothers and some Brian Talbot stuff post-teens - not the same though.

Anyhow, another film mentioned in the documentary was Hardware - supposedly a total rip off (unacknowledged at the time) of a 2000AD short called Shok.









						Hardware (1990) - IMDb
					

Hardware: Directed by Richard Stanley. With Carl McCoy, Iggy Pop, Dylan McDermott, John Lynch. The head of a cyborg reactivates, rebuilds itself, and goes on a violent rampage in a space marine's girlfriend's apartment.




					www.imdb.com
				



It looks quite fun. Am going to give it a download (ETA: theres a digitally restored version out there)


What other alt Brit Comic movies are there? Tank Girl comes to mind, but I've seen a review of that once with clips and it doesn't appeal that much.
I'd be up for watching more. Animated films too.


One last thing on Dredd 2012 - Im not usually a fan of gratuitous violence but it was really artfully done and thats not an easy thing to pull off. And a well realised world.  Really impressive film I thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> its all important countercultural stuff, and theres a lot to admire. internal working politics is interesting too. and of course it has had a larger cultural impact than they expected. I do admire the artwork particularly and the cynical and satirical attitude - im a fan basically, but without doing the actual reading bit!
> 
> I guess one reason ive never even got close to getting into comics is i never saw them for sale growing up. Not sure id have spent my hard earned pennies on them if i did tbh - all pocket money went on sacred cassette tapes. Did get into RPGs for about 2 years, but my neighbour was the driving force behind that. There was an RPG called Paranoia that probably was as close to 2000AD culture i got. Oh and I read Freak Brothers and some Brian Talbot stuff post-teens - not the same though.
> 
> ...



Tank girl looked fun but was actually a bit shit. It wasn't much of a story at all originally.
Haven't read any Brian Talbot, he will forever be the shit artist that ruined nemesis when he took over from Kevin O'Neil. I hear he is a great writer though.

I find it very hard work to read old 2000ad now, even for the nostalgia, it's really a kid's thing. I'm pretty sure I stopped mid 80s when music became more important. Dipped in and out. British comic wise, I've only really liked Moore, especially top 10 but pretty much all of the America's best line. Didn't like v for Vendetta or from hell.


----------



## butcher (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> What other alt Brit Comic movies are there? Tank Girl comes to mind, but I've seen a review of that once with clips and it doesn't appeal that much.
> I'd be up for watching more. Animated films too.



V for Vendetta?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2020)

butcher said:


> V for Vendetta?


Shit film, relevent comic at the time (maybe even now), and quite groundbreaking, especially for  warrior comic  but never actually that good (though a million times better than the other dross around at the time).


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

Are there not any animated features? Seems ripe for it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd like to see a black and white nemisis adaptation in the o Neil style.
Maybe a  DR and Quinch cartoon.
A proper 80s style zenith TV series would be great. The only bummer is that even though zenith was the original 'real' superheros strip, it has been done a bit to death now.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 6, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd like to see a black and white nemisis adaptation in the o Neil style.
> Maybe a  DR and Quinch cartoon.
> A proper 80s style zenith TV series would be great. The only bummer is that even though zenith was the original 'real' superheros strip, it has been done a bit to death now.


A big yes from me for your Nemesis suggestion and the dr and Quinch cartoon (that could be easily done these days).
Never got into Zenith for some reason.
But Slaine and Halo Jones would be my priorities.
(I got Judge Dredd 3 (book) for Xmas. Making good bedtime reading - but I haven’t got no.2 yet.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> A big yes from me for your Nemesis suggestion and the dr and Quinch cartoon (that could be easily done these days).
> Never got into Zenith for some reason.
> But Slaine and Halo Jones would be my priorities.
> (I got Judge Dredd 3 (book) for Xmas. Making good bedtime reading - but I haven’t got no.2 yet.)


Never liked slaine, not sure why it was so popular. I guess it was kind of okish originally, but still not my cup of tea. The choose your own adventure serial was a particular low point. 
Halo Jones was good, but as it was never finished I will never be satisfied with any adaptation. Moore wanted the future rights to his creations and 2000ad wouldn't give in, so he walked. He had apparently mapped the whole thing out to completion.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 6, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Never liked slaine, not sure why it was so popular. I guess it was kind of okish originally, but still not my cup of tea. The choose your own adventure serial was a particular low point.
> Halo Jones was good, but as it was never finished I will never be satisfied with any adaptation. Moore wanted the future rights to his creations and 2000ad wouldn't give in, so he walked. He had apparently mapped the whole thing out to completion.


It is a shame if Moore had more Halo mapped out.
I think the thing with Slaine is that if you have (like me) an interest in Celtic mythology and a vague attachment to paganism then Slaine will be big in your comic world.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Hardware (1990) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Hardware: Directed by Richard Stanley. With Carl McCoy, Iggy Pop, Dylan McDermott, John Lynch. The head of a cyborg reactivates, rebuilds itself, and goes on a violent rampage in a space marine's girlfriend's apartment.
> ...



I can report this is pretty shite! nice try, some good attempts at set building and mood but an hour of the 90 is running around a one set apartment being chased by a shit robot. Cameos from Lemmy and Iggy Pop...are not enough to bother to watch this. The trailer is enough tbh


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 7, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As a childhood reader the documentary was excellent, didn't think it would have been so interesting for a non reader. I also recommend pat mills and Steve McManus books on the subject.
> The dread film was about as close to a enclosed short dread story as one could probably hope for.



Dredd, drokk it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Dredd, drokk it!


Rigellion hotshot up my arse.


----------



## butcher (Jan 7, 2020)

Either Bad Company or ABC Warriors would make great films.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Dredd/Anderson/Strontium Dog writer Alan Grant has died


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2022)

RIP. The first dredd story that really wormed its way into my brain was Raptaur. Dean Ormstens charnel house drawings and Grants writing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

I always enjoyed his interview by Burt in the 1982 annual


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dredd/Anderson/Strontium Dog writer Alan Grant has died


Bum. They are all dropping like flies now. Yikes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Bolland was looking hale & hearty a month or so ago 👍


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Nice obit from the Nerve Centre 









						Alan Grant  1949-2022
					

Everyone at 2000 AD and Rebellion is devastated to hear of the passing of Alan Grant. Grant was one of his generation’s finest writers, combining a sharp eye for dialogue and political satire with a deep empathy that made his characters seem incredibly human and rounded. Through his work he had...




					2000ad.com


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dredd/Anderson/Strontium Dog writer Alan Grant has died


Aww that's crap. His and Ranson's Anderson stories were the top work on the character. I've always been a big _Mazeworld_ fan too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nice obit from the Nerve Centre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he work on the Strontium Dog story of Johnny's youth? That was a great story.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Did he work on the Strontium Dog story of Johnny's youth? That was a great story.


Portrait of a Mutant? 

Oh yes 👍


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

This is a tasty summary of his work from a few years back:









						No. 3 Alan Grant
					

First Prog : (as sub-editor) 95; (as scripter) 102   Final Prog : not seen since Prog 1839, but hopefully he'll be back soon!   First M...




					heroesof2000ad.blogspot.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Portrait of a Mutant?
> 
> Oh yes 👍
> 
> View attachment 333795


Made such an impact


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Made such an impact


Such a superb angry, righteous comic ✊


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Though I have a massive soft spot for The Schicklgruber Grab 🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Tributes at DTT:









						Tributes paid to 2000AD and Batman comics writer Alan Grant
					

We’re very sorry to report the passing of Comics Legend, Alan Grant




					downthetubes.net


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Even the Beeb:









						Tributes paid to comic book writer Alan Grant - BBC News
					

The writer who worked on the likes of Judge Dredd and Batman dies at the age of 73.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2022)

A minor AG gem discussed on MCBC, recorded before the news of his death:


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 28, 2022)

Obituary at the Comics Journal web site

Alan Grant, 1949-2022 - The Comics Journal


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2022)

Kev O' Neill's gone 😥









						Kevin O'Neill 1953 - 2022
					

Everyone at 2000 AD is devastated to learn of the death of artist Kevin O’Neill. Words like ‘unique’ and ‘genius’ are not uncommon in the pantheon of 2000 AD creators, but no-one deserves them more than O’Neill, whose innovative, iconoclastic, idiosyncratic, inventive, visionary, and provocative...




					2000ad.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2022)

The worst news. Kevin was my favourite comic artist of all time.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Sad news.






He and Garth Ennis revisit Kid Rule O.K. earlier this year


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Kev O' Neill's gone 😥


Just saw this on the 2000 AD home page 
A huge loss, his art was just fantastic - _Nemesis_, _LoEG_ 0 just so full and visual. 

I guess it is a fitting tribute that he finished off LoEG and that one of his last pieces of work will be for 2000 AD in the Xmas issue


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2022)

Nice short'n'sweet obit from Gosh 









						R.I.P. Kevin O'Neill 1953 - 2022
					

It's with a great deal of sadness that we have learned of the passing of Kevin O'Neill last week after a long illness. We had worked a lot with Kevin over the past two decades and had the highest personal and professional regard for him, and of course the impact he has had on the comics...




					goshlondon.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2022)

I was always going into gosh just a little too late for Kevin O'neil stuff. 
Last time I went in I literally missed out on the last copy of his cosmic comics comp by one day. I was going to buy his mek memoirs thing but was running and only had sweaty hands and a water bag back pack. . . . I told myself I would be back later, but then never had the time. Arrrrhhhhh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2022)

Alan Moore obit here, lovely.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Alan Moore obit here, lovely.



😥🫡


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 13, 2022)

From blog post by Abhay Khosla:



> O’Neill drew funny– his drawings are just funny to look at, even when what’s happening in them is basically horrible, an effect that he wielded intentionally and purposefully his entire career.  He had that _Mad Magazine _snicker to his drawings, but found meaner, more subversive writers to put that snicker to greater effect than just parody.



Was reminded of this image on the contents page of the Garth Ennis edited Battle Action anthology, which I posted a couple of panels from.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 23, 2022)

The Comics Journal have put up their long 2010 interview with Kevin O'Neill. (There's also an appreciation of him by David Roach).

The Kevin O’Neill Interview - TCJ


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 3, 2023)

Joe Pineapples, The Out (yay!) and Proteus Vex stories all kicking off the new year.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 3, 2023)

Joe Pineapples and the Proteus Vex stories look good, will be reading the weekly prog for a bit just for those two.


----------

